# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Experts Brisbane

## jwobrien

Hi All, 
First time post for me. I'm planning the next stage of a 1952 post war renovation in Brisbane and was hoping someone might have some recommendations or referrals for an asbestos expert. I'm aware that the eaves sheeting is asbestos but I won't be touching that at any stage. I'm more concerned about the plumbing stack/vent pipe and the floor sheeting / tiling in the bathroom. From memory, it was a discussion with the building inspector pre-purchase that he mentioned the possibility that the floor sheeting in bathroom may contain asbestos from that time period. 
Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Regards,

----------


## huntercg

I found Doug from safeaires to be very helpful. He does sample testing for $33 which is the cheapest I found. I think he is located in everton park SAES - Safeair Environmental Services

----------


## jwobrien

Thanks Hunter - fast reponse. I'll check them out.

----------

